

Eye projection mini computer to be sold by NEC - EdwardQ
http://news.techworld.com/sme/3311670/nec-to-sell-mini-computer-with-eye-projection-screen/

======
DanBC
I love this idea. There have been (for some time now) systems that focus a
laser onto the user's retina, but they never took off. I really want one. This
device is, unfortunately, quite pricey. And sadly it's not likely to become
mainstream enough to drop out of the expensive industrial price band into
consumer pricing.

